# Cabaiguan Cabaiguan Petit Cigar Review - Tasty little treat.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not, nor have I been in over 30 years of cigar smoking, a huge fan of the small cigar. Yes, I enjoy them upon occasion, but they had not been...

Read the full review here: Cabaiguan Cabaiguan Petit Cigar Review - Tasty little treat.


----------

